# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մանկական գրքեր նախադպրոցական և կրտսեր դպրոցական տարիքի երեխաների համար

## Ուլուանա

Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մեր ժամանակներում մանկական գրքերն անթիվ–անհամար են՝ ամենատարբեր բնույթի ու բարդության։ Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում գրել, թե մեզ հանդիպած նախադպրոցական և կրտսեր դպրոցական տարիքի երեխաների համար նախատեսված գրքերից որոնք ենք հավանում և խորհուրդ կտայինք նաև մյուսներին։ Կարելի է գրել թե՛ հայերեն, թե՛ ռուսերեն և թե՛ անգլերեն գրքերի մասին։ Հնարավորության դեպքում գրելիս նշեք և՛ հեղինակին, և՛ գրքի վերնագիրը։ Ցանկալի է նաև մի երկու բառով նկարագրել, թե ինչի մասին է գիրքը ու հատկապես ինչու է մեզ դուր գալիս։ Կարելի է նշել ինչպես գեղարվեստական, այնպես էլ ուսուցողական գրքեր։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.07.2016), Մար. (14.07.2016), Ներսես_AM (14.07.2016), Նիկեա (14.07.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

«Լյոննիբերգցի էլիմի արկածները» - Աստրիդ Լինդգրեն։ Պատմում է մի երեխայի արկածների մասին։ Լավն էն ա, որ ինչ որ ֆանտաստիկ բաներ չեն, լրիվ առօրյական արկածներ են։

«Հովազաձորի գերիները» - Վախթանգ Անանյան, մի շնչով կարդացել եմ։

----------

Ուլուանա (14.07.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նայած ինքնուրույն ընթերցանության համար է գիրքը, թե ծնողի կողմից ընթերցվելու։ 
Ինքնուրույն ընթերցանության համար էդ տարիքի երեխաների մոտ պիտի տառերը համեմատաբար խոշոր լինեն, նկարազարդ։ Բառերը պիտի խրթին չլինեն, իսկ իմաստն էլ՝ պարզ։ Նման տեսանկյունից նախադպրոցական տարիքի երեխաների համար հեքիաթներն են հարմար։ Հեքիաթներից հետո արդեն կարելի է անցնել ավելի մեծ հեքիաթների, վիպակ-հեքիաթների։ 
Իսկ եթե մեծերը պետք է երեխայի համար կարդան, ապա կարող են մեծ գիրք կարդալ՝ բացատրելով ու բառերը ընթերցանության ընթացքում պարզացնելով։ 

Վերջերս հանգամանքի բերումով «Փիթեր Փեն» գիրքն էի ուսումնասիրում։ Երեխաները սիրում են այդ մուլտֆիլմը։ Պետք է որ գիրքը ևս տարրական դասարանի աշակերտների համար լավը լիներ։ Բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով հայերեն թարգմանությունն էնքան վատն էր, նախադասությունները խուճուճ, բառերը խրթին, որ ես Կորյունին հաստատ այդ գիրքը չէի տա կարդալու։

Իսկ կոնկրետ գրքերից՝
*Ալան Մեյերի «Վիննի Թուխը և բոլորը-բոլորը»* - Հայերեն հրատարակչությունը բավական լավն է, տառերը խոշոր, նկարազարդ, բովանդակություն՝ հետաքրքիր։ Հեքիաթ-վիպակի մեջ պատմվում է Քրիստոֆեր Ռոբինի հայրիկի պատմությունները՝ Վիննի անունով արջուկի, Դնչիկ անունով խոզուկի, նապաստակի, բվի, կենգուրուի և այլոց մասին։ 

*Սաղաթել Հարությունյանի «Ծիպիլին, Տիմբական և ծիծաղը»* - Էլի գեղեցիկ նկարազարդված, խոշոր տառերով ու հետաքրքիր հեքիաթ-վիպակ է։ Հեքիաթը անտառում մոլորված երեխաների և չար կախարդների մասին է, ովքեր ամեն կերպ ուզում են վատություն անել երեխաներին ։

*Լայման Ֆրենք Բաումի «Օզի կախարդը»* - Գեղեցիկ նկարազարդ հեքիաթ։ Պատմում է Դորոթիի մասին, ով ընկել է իրեն անծանոթ մի երկիր և այնտեղից դուրս գալու ճանապարհին  բազմաթիվ արկածների է հանդիպում։

*Ն. Նոսովի «Անգետիկի արկածները»* - Հայտնի մուլտֆիլմի գրքային տարբերակն է։ Շատ գեղեցիկ նկարազարդված գիրք է, հետաքրքիր։ (Հին հրատարակչություն է, մեր գրադարանում իրա մասին չէին էլ լսել)։

----------

Նիկեա (14.07.2016), Ուլուանա (14.07.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> «Լյոննիբերգցի էլիմի արկածները» - Աստրիդ Լինդգրեն։ Պատմում է մի երեխայի արկածների մասին։ Լավն էն ա, որ ինչ որ ֆանտաստիկ բաներ չեն, լրիվ առօրյական արկածներ են։
> 
> «Հովազաձորի գերիները» - Վախթանգ Անանյան, մի շնչով կարդացել եմ։






> Նայած ինքնուրույն ընթերցանության համար է գիրքը, թե ծնողի կողմից ընթերցվելու։ 
> Ինքնուրույն ընթերցանության համար էդ տարիքի երեխաների մոտ պիտի տառերը համեմատաբար խոշոր լինեն, նկարազարդ։ Բառերը պիտի խրթին չլինեն, իսկ իմաստն էլ՝ պարզ։ Նման տեսանկյունից նախադպրոցական տարիքի երեխաների համար հեքիաթներն են հարմար։ Հեքիաթներից հետո արդեն կարելի է անցնել ավելի մեծ հեքիաթների, վիպակ-հեքիաթների։ 
> Իսկ եթե մեծերը պետք է երեխայի համար կարդան, ապա կարող են մեծ գիրք կարդալ՝ բացատրելով ու բառերը ընթերցանության ընթացքում պարզացնելով։ 
> 
> Վերջերս հանգամանքի բերումով «Փիթեր Փեն» գիրքն էի ուսումնասիրում։ Երեխաները սիրում են այդ մուլտֆիլմը։ Պետք է որ գիրքը ևս տարրական դասարանի աշակերտների համար լավը լիներ։ Բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով հայերեն թարգմանությունն էնքան վատն էր, նախադասությունները խուճուճ, բառերը խրթին, որ ես Կորյունին հաստատ այդ գիրքը չէի տա կարդալու։
> 
> Իսկ կոնկրետ գրքերից՝
> *Ալան Մեյերի «Վիննի Թուխը և բոլորը-բոլորը»* - Հայերեն հրատարակչությունը բավական լավն է, տառերը խոշոր, նկարազարդ, բովանդակություն՝ հետաքրքիր։ Հեքիաթ-վիպակի մեջ պատմվում է Քրիստոֆեր Ռոբինի հայրիկի պատմությունները՝ Վիննի անունով արջուկի, Դնչիկ անունով խոզուկի, նապաստակի, բվի, կենգուրուի և այլոց մասին։ 
> 
> ...


Հայկականներից ես էլ ինչքան մտածում էի, մենակ «Ծիպիլին, Տիմբական և ծիծաղն» էր մտքիս գալիս։ Ի՞նձ ա թվում, թե՞ էդ տարիքին համապատասխանող հայ հեղինակների հաջող գրքեր իրոք շատ քիչ կան։

«Անգետիկի արկածները» լավ հիշեցրիր. հենց գրառումդ կարդացի, մամայիս ասեցի, որ բերի հետը  :Jpit: ։ 

Ուղղակի մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում. ասենք, մինչև յոթ–ութ տարեկանների ինքնուրույն կարդալու համար դրանք մի քիչ բարդոտ չե՞ն։ Չնայած գուցե նորմալ են, չգիտեմ։ 

Ճիշտն ասած՝ թեման բացելիս ես ավելի շատ նկատի էի ունեցել էնպիսի գրքեր, որոնք մենք ենք կարդում երեխաներ համար, ինքնուրույն կարդալու մասին չէի մտածել  :Jpit: ։ Բայց, իհարկե, կրտսեր դպրոցականների դեպքում դա էլ ա լրիվ տեղին։ Ուղղակի նախադպրոցական տարիքի երեխաները սովորաբար չեն կարդում, հատկապես էդ ծավալի գրքեր։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էլի գիրք հիշեցի, որ փոքր տարիքում շատ էի հավանել (չգիտեմ թե ինչու) - Իկո Մարան – *Տաք պաղպաղակ*.

----------

Նիկեա (17.07.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արտասահմանում, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ անգլալեզու միջավայրում ապրող էդ տարիքի երեխաների համար գրքերի մի շարք եմ ուզում խորհուրդ տալ, որն էստեղ ինձ մինչև հիմա հանդիպած բոլոր նախադպրոցական տարիքի համար նախատեսված գրքերից երևի ամենաշատն է դուր եկել. *Arnold Lobel* - _Frog and Toad_։ Շարքը կազմված է չորս գրքից.  
Frog and Toad Are Friends
Frog and Toad Together
Frog and Toad All Year
Days with Frog and Toad

Գրքերից յուրաքանչյուրը կազմված է հինգ առանձին պատմություններից, որոնցում Գորտն ու Դոդոշը, որոնք մտերիմ ընկերներ են, միասին բացահայտումներ ու փորձարկումներ են անում, զանազան իրավիճակներում հայտնվում, նոր բաներ սովորում ու հասկանում։ Պարզ գրված, բայց կարևոր ու երբեմն բավական նուրբ թեմաներ շոշափող պատմություներ են։ Նաև մի տեսակ ջերմ ու խաղաղ տրամադրությամբ են համակված բոլոր պատմությունները, իրավիճակներն էլ, որոնցում հայտնվում են հերոսները, շատ բնական են, կյանքից վերցված ու ուսուցողական, բայց ոչ էնքան ծեծված, իմ կարծիքով։ Ֆանտաստիկ իրավիճակներ չկան. գորտերի անձնավորումը չհաշված՝ մնացած ամեն ինչն իրապատում է։ Իմ ամենասիրած պատմություններից երկուսը նշեմ. _Tomorrow_ և _Alone_, հատկապես _Alone_–ը  :Love: ։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ի՞նձ ա թվում, թե՞ էդ տարիքին համապատասխանող հայ հեղինակների հաջող գրքեր իրոք շատ քիչ կան։


Իրոք, էդ տարիքի համար նախատեսված հայ հեղինակների գրքերը շատ քիչ են։ Մի քանի լավ գործ կա, բայց արդեն միջին տարիքի դպրոցականների համար։ Օրինակ՝ «Սուրի և Սամի արկածները»։ 
Մնում ա, հույսներս դնենք թարգմանությունների վրա։ Բայց հիմիկվա թարգմանություններն էլ ոնց որ «մանկական» չեն։ 





> Ուղղակի մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում. ասենք, մինչև յոթ–ութ տարեկանների ինքնուրույն կարդալու համար դրանք մի քիչ բարդոտ չե՞ն։ Չնայած գուցե նորմալ են, չգիտեմ։


Կորյունը Աստրիդ Լինդգրենի «Էմիլը Լյոնեբերգայից» գիրքը կարդաց (սա նոր թարգմանություն ա, մեր վախտվանը չի։ Կրճատումներով ու համեմատաբար խոշոր տառերով։ Գիրքը ընդհանուր 100 էջ էր՝ կեսը նկարներ)։ Հիմա կարդում ա Սերո Խանզադյանի «Քարանձավի բնակիչները»։ Ընթացքում չհասկացած բառերը հարցնում ա։ Միտքը պատկերացնում ա։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա, որ մի երկու տարի հետո նորից էս գիրքը պիտի կարդա։

----------

Smokie (17.07.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կորյունը Աստրիդ Լինդգրենի «Էմիլը Լյոնեբերգայից» գիրքը կարդաց (սա նոր թարգմանություն ա, մեր վախտվանը չի։ Կրճատումներով ու համեմատաբար խոշոր տառերով։ Գիրքը ընդհանուր 100 էջ էր՝ կեսը նկարներ)։ Հիմա կարդում ա Սերո Խանզադյանի «Քարանձավի բնակիչները»։ Ընթացքում չհասկացած բառերը հարցնում ա։ Միտքը պատկերացնում ա։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա, որ մի երկու տարի հետո նորից էս գիրքը պիտի կարդա։


Վայ, ապրի Կորյունը։  :Smile:  Ի դեպ, ո՞ր դասարան փոխադրվեց։

----------

Smokie (17.07.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վայ, ապրի Կորյունը։  Ի դեպ, ո՞ր դասարան փոխադրվեց։


Երկրորդ  :Smile: 
7 տարեկան է:

----------


## Areg ak

Շկիդ Հանրապետություն  :Smile:   :Love:

----------

Smokie (23.07.2016)

----------

